# can you still get sunburn on melanotan?



## jimmy007 (May 18, 2010)

i started melanotan last night, and today i thought seen as i started it i would do 9 mins rather than 6 on the bed

anyway im mildy burnt in places, i thought melanotan was supposed to prevent burning?

i did 1mg, got some sides such as mild nausia, flushes were most noticeable. Didnt get the boner for hours after as people have said, but i did get random one sat down today :laugh:

i was assuming its effects begin instantly? or am i wrong?


----------



## Lift (May 27, 2008)

Of course you can burn. The amount of time you are able to handle exposure to either UV or sun is in relation to the on set effect and accumulation of melanotan in your system. You can burn at any point if exposure out weights the above...


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Melanotan has no spf in it so it cant protect you from ultra violet rays or UV rays. So yes you can still get sun burnt if you are using it


----------



## jimmy007 (May 18, 2010)

i didnt realise melanotan has a cumulative effect, does this mean it stays in the system too after you stop using?

this is good :thumb:

do you think any of this redness will go brown as i carry on using?


----------



## Lift (May 27, 2008)

Yeah, you'll be fine. Just start with shorted sessions and tapper up as and when needed...


----------



## jimmy007 (May 18, 2010)

cheers mate, not even sure why ive burned tbh, i usualy do 6 mins twice a week

its only in certain areas too nothin bad just looks abit pink

i didnt know it stayed in your system after you stop using this will be great as i go spain for a week at the end of my bottle :thumb:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Yes as there is no protection in the melanotan! If you expose yourself to the UV rays for a longer period than normal then you will still burn. It's simple!


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

good to know


----------

